# Blazer Bass Boat ??????



## z71mathewsman (Feb 6, 2010)

Does this boat ride rough? I've heard it from a couple of friends of mine.Its a 19 foot with a 150 on it.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Feb 6, 2010)

I own a 2005 180 Pro V with a Yamaha 150 on it, rides pretty smooth. My dad's 202 with Yamaha 225 rides even smoother. Go try it out and see what you think. Our club has 5 Blazers in it and everyone seems to like them. We have 3 with 225's, 1 with a 300 and my 150. No 19 footers, but if they are anything like the other ones, should be a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 7, 2010)

*Blazer,,,,,*

Well,,,this is coming from a Ranger friend of mine.He was RAISED in a Ranger all his life.There is no other boat hear him tell it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 7, 2010)

My dad has a Ranger with a 200hp Merc and my brother has a 210 Pro V with a 300Hp Yamaha. He has also had a 202 with a 225 and another 210 with a 250, being he likes to upgrade to the latest and greatest.......... So I have rode in and fish out of both brands a lot. No doubt the Ranger is a little bit smoother and will take the BIG waves alot better, being it is considerably heavier. That being said the Blazer takes some getting used too to drive because they tend to "chime" walk, but no worse than a Bullet or a Allison. They are both very good boats and there is nothing wrong with a Blazer. A Ranger is no doubt one of the finest boats made, but you will pay dearly for it, cause they are not cheap. But a Blazer is a well made boat, fun to fish out of and a TON of fun too drive............ If it's set up right it'll FLY.......


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2010)

My buddy has one and they are not too bad. When slowing down you have to give it some gas or water will come over the back.


----------



## gahunter12 (Feb 7, 2010)

They are a good boat. I have a couple of friends that have them. No they don't ride as smooth as a Ranger, but you will pay dearly for a Ranger also. My only worry might be the resale on the boat. Both of my friends love there Blazers and are both on there 2nd boats, but did take a while to sell them. If you want a boat to keep that fishes good, and a blast to drive go for it.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Feb 7, 2010)

riprap said:


> My buddy has one and they are not too bad. When slowing down you have to give it some gas or water will come over the back.



Do you not have to do that with every boat?? Sorry, I've only owned a boat for about a year now and rode in my dad's Blazer before that. I have been in my buddie's triton and a few other boats as well, I thought they all did that?? 

Ranger compared to a Blazer, I have never rode in a Ranger but I would say that are probably alot smoother ride from what everyone has said. I have also heard that a Ranger is a lot slower too though. I would want a 175 on that 19 foot Blazer though. My 180 will barely hit 62 with the Yamaha 150.


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 7, 2010)

I have had to trim down and come off plane easy to keep the water coming over the back of every boat I've owned, Skeeter, Ranger and Stratos. some are alot worse about it than others.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 8, 2010)

z71mathewsman said:


> Does this boat ride rough? I've heard it from a couple of friends of mine.Its a 19 foot with a 150 on it.



All boats 19'+ are better at taking rough water than smaller ones. If you want comfort, go heavy. If you want speed, lighter is better. You can have some of both, but not all speed and comfort. And all boats will take on water if the nose is in the air coming off plane. Enjoy your boat.


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2010)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Do you not have to do that with every boat?? Sorry, I've only owned a boat for about a year now and rode in my dad's Blazer before that. I have been in my buddie's triton and a few other boats as well, I thought they all did that??
> 
> Ranger compared to a Blazer, I have never rode in a Ranger but I would say that are probably alot smoother ride from what everyone has said. I have also heard that a Ranger is a lot slower too though. I would want a 175 on that 19 foot Blazer though. My 180 will barely hit 62 with the Yamaha 150.



Well, I have had a 185 hydra sports and currently have a 520 ranger. I had the hydra sports for 12 years and the only time I only time I had water come over the back is when I had to come off plane suddenly. Everytime my buddy went with me he would raise his rear end off the seat waiting for the water to come in because he thought I let off too fast. I have not had any that I can recall in the ranger. The Blazer I think just sits lower in the water. If you look at someone fishing the front looks 2ft higher than the back. Doesn't affect the fishing though.


----------



## ehill (Feb 9, 2010)

I own a 202 blazer with a 250 yamaha and it rides really good as for the 190 I am not sure but surely it is not to far from the 202. and yes you have to ease off the throttle when coming off plan or you will get wet. Surely 400lbs of motor hanging 15" off the back of the boat doesnt have anything to do with it thou!!!!! Blazers are also a pretty fast boat it will hang with the bullet if set up right. I dont think you will go wrong with it. Just also remember it takes seat time and more seat time to learn to drive it but once you learn it it is like a bicycle. If you ever around Lake Blackshear let me know and I can take you for a spin in mine.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 9, 2010)

What ehill said is true. Seat time.


----------

